# North Korean AN-2 Gets New Paint Scheme



## tomahawk6 (11 Apr 2015)

Biplane's you might think are obsolete.Yet they are front and center in the bag of tricks available to the regime for infiltrating troops or agents into the ROK.

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-32202641


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Apr 2015)

Well if it works, it works.  Understandable of NK to keep it up.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Apr 2015)

Amazing aircraft these things are https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNa8BACnVbE

remind me of a big Lysander


----------



## Spencer100 (13 Apr 2015)

It is a great plane

Does Jong-un look to be getting even fatter in that pic?


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Amazing aircraft these things are https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNa8BACnVbE
> 
> remind me of a big Lysander



I thought the same, perhaps a Storch as well.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Apr 2015)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> It is a great plane
> 
> Does Jong-un look to be getting even fatter in that pic?



He is just showing that there is plentiful food for everyone in his paradise and now it's off to re-education camp for you for noticing and mentioning anything about our Dear Leader!!!  8)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Amazing aircraft these things are https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNa8BACnVbE
> 
> remind me of a big Lysander



And the fact that they are mostly of wood construction makes them hard to pick up on radar. On the other hand they are slow and loud.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Apr 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> On the other hand they are slow and loud.



Ah, proper Zoomies then.   >


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Apr 2015)

Another "interesting" Russian video.  https://youtu.be/ThoZNxy2JZk


----------

